# Free "This is Carpentry"



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

here's a link to a new E-Zine Gary Katz and others just put out. Enjoy. Don't be afraid to post in the comments section, I know they are looking for feedback good or bad. :thumbup:

www.thisiscarpentry.com


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

sorry, someone beat you to it warrior. I saw this too. It looks like it's gonna be a winner :thumbsup: 

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=49300


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

oops, sorry. I missed that.


----------

